# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  WABBA- ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής  Ελλάδος 1990 (4 Mαϊου, Πάτρα)

## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία φαίνεται ένας από τους σημαντικότερους αθλητές της Πάτρας, ο Στέλιος Ιωαννίδης, για πολλά χρόνια θαμώνας στο γυμναστήριο Bodybuilding Center του Διονύση Βολικού, ο οποίος είχε σημαντικές διακρίσεις στο εξωτερικό και γενικούς τίτλους στην NABBA-Hellas τις χρονιές 2007-2008.




>

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι εδώ αριστερά είναι ο Χρήστος Μαλτέζος, επίσης γνωστός αθλητής από Πατρα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παρουσίαση του αγώνα έγινε στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 94-Απρίλιος 1991.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

